#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Sah my guys. I'm Biscuit nice ta meet ya.

## Biscuit

Well all i need to say that i am a Biscuit (Quite literal actually) and it's been a awhile since i RPed, i'm looking forward to get back into it. Plus hopefully i meet some peeps that will help me through some of this stuff here like doing novel type of things. Not saying i'm an expert or anything of that nature it just i'm really rusty with the paragraph deals so i'm goin' ta have to do one liners for awhile.

I call everyone "my guy" so please don't take it that i'm amusing your gender. It's just how i talk.

Anyways back to the point! I'm Biscuit, my father was an American biscuit and my mother was a British biscuit. (For those that don't know British biscuits are cookies and American biscuits are just bread with gravy.) They both are gamer's of the high caliber which influenced me to be one. So i'm more likely to know most if not some of the games out in the world.

I Love mostly all of the genres especially history, sci-fi, fantasy, Apocalypse, and etc.

Hopefully i'm more chill then most, i don't take things to offence, so don't worry about me getting mad at you, if you did something wrong by accident i wont hold you accounted for it. (I mean come on it was an accident) I like to be nice to peeps if it doesn't seem so maybe you caught me at a bad day sorry about that then my guy. I'm also open about stuff to so ask some questions if you want. 

Peeps also like to vent to me about there problems. I don't hold it against y'all if you don't want me to. It's your life do what you want my guy. (Heck i'm a freaking biscuit i don't care)

Oh and to tell people just in case you are thinking i don't bring the RP into real life. I don't mind the nicknames is just if there is romance (Which normally i don't do) involved in one of my character i'd like it to stay in the RP because you don't know me in real life (I could be a 50 year old man with the figure of Smeagol from the lord of the rings. You never know really).

But also to point out I'm just a kid if your wondering so i'm not into that NSFW stuff. You will be caught by the lewd police and get bonked so watch'em words my guy.

Welp this is a bit much but i hope i got my point across. 

Like i said before, ask me some questions and i'll answer them. (Though it depends on the question really.)

----------


## Alura

Welcome, Biscuit! Glad you decided to... dip in!  ::cupotea::

----------


## Dnafein

Spoiler:  Dna's Welcome Center located inside 






So you found us. This collection of odd balls and nutcases some of us  home. Whither you're an old hand, or a fresh fish to roleplaying; You will likely find what you are looking for. Either way there's a few things that you should be made aware of.


First of all, you have likely realized that your name is a different color than everyone else's. The yellowish  simply means your new. Unfortunately it comes with some limitations, however it is fairly easy to graduate to full member. All you have to do is be active; Easiest way is to mess around Downtown, play some games, hangout or ask some questions and you'll be orange in no time.

Now that that's outta the way, gotta point you in the direction of a few important things. First of course are the rules. These are pretty basic, but designed to ensure everyone has a good time. The Staff are *SUPER* helpful and are always willing to answer any questions. In the case that you suspect your question has already been asked there are a number of guides and FAQs. Including this one which includes the commands for making your posts more awesome. (I.E. spoilers, images, and links.)


So you are obviously here to do some roleplaying. If you see one you want to join, best thing to do is to post in the OOC thread asking if they are still accepting players. Most of our gm's tend to say yes, though some games actually fill up. If you are looking to recruit players for an rp you can look for interest here. If no one joins don't give up hope. Things could be slow, or players could be wary. Try joining an active existing rp and building up some rapport, or looking for a co-gm to help work the bugs out of your recruitment drive. 

If groups aren't your thing you can try the 1x1 section. The staff typically prefers you to post 1x1 requests in the private sector. (See what i did there?) This section tends to always be buzzing, so if your looking to build relationships to help get a group rp started this might be the place to look for friends.

There are other types of rps available. We do have a battle section where you can pit your character against others. There is also a world building section that you can use to build your own world or alter a fan favorite for you to run arouthoug; Keep in mind though, you need a committed group to even start a Persistent World.

That about covers it. So I'm gonna go rp or hit up downtown. So uh… see you around….


Signed,

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Biscuit!

I've never met a real life biscuit before. This is so cool!  ::D:

----------


## Azazeal849

Hmm...our forum has a resident slice of toast, but Ive never seen a biscuit here before. Welcome!

I see youve already found our Downtown section! When you want to get down to writing you can find and make group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here!

----------


## Biscuit

Thanks my guys. Best wishes for ya'll too with a boat of gravy.

----------


## Scottie

Welcome to the site Biscuit!!

As much as I adore American biscuits when I have had them, I don't think British biscuits go well with a boat of gravy!  :XD:

----------

